# Reicht hier eine P2-400mhz CPU?

## NullDevice

Hallo leute,

Ich werde einen Server für ein kleines Netzwerk mit ca.  8 bis 12 PC's aufsetzen unter Linux, evtl. Gentoo das von distcc Pakete bezieht.

Ich hätte da einen Pentium-2  400mhz herumstehen.

Allerdings wird es ein gemischtes 100 mbit / 1Gbit Netzwerk sein.

1) Die Frage ist, kann ein PII-400 bzw. dessen mainboard, denn eine gigabit Verbindung performancemässig sinnvoll ausreizen?  Ist gigabit oder der PCI-Bus da der Flaschenhals, oder die CPU?

2) REICHT denn so ein Rechner überhaupt für folgende Dienste in einem 8 bis 12 Clients Netzwerk:  FTP, HTTP, Netzwerk-shares (NFS und/oder Samba).

Es wird keine gui drauf laufen und auch sonst nix, nur eben diese Dienste.

Oder sollte ich da eher nach einem P-III oder gleichwertigem AMD system umsehen?

Danke für jede Antwort.

----------

## gerry

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> 1) Die Frage ist, kann ein PII-400 bzw. dessen mainboard, denn eine gigabit Verbindung performancemässig sinnvoll ausreizen?  Ist gigabit oder der PCI-Bus da der Flaschenhals, oder die CPU?
> 
> 

 

Evtl. sind die Festplatten bzw. die Controller der Flaschenhals. Hab hier noch n alten Aldi PC mit PII 400 stehen dessen Board nur DMA33 beherrscht.

Falls dein Netzwerk nur für Bürokram genutzt wird, brauchst Du kein Gigabit, da reichen 100MBit voll.

Ausnahmen: Es werden grosse Datenmengen verschoben (also z.B. Grafiker, Designer, Filme,...)

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) REICHT denn so ein Rechner überhaupt für folgende Dienste in einem 8 bis 12 Clients Netzwerk:  FTP, HTTP, Netzwerk-shares (NFS und/oder Samba).
> 
> Es wird keine gui drauf laufen und auch sonst nix, nur eben diese Dienste.
> ...

 

Wenn die Festplatten schnell sind, die Controller keinen Engpass verursachen und da massig RAM drin ist sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Einfach mal versuchen, wenn's nicht reicht legst Du halt 500 EUR hin uns hast nen richtig flotten Server (für die Kohle hab ich vor ein paar Wochen ne Spielekiste mit AMD64 und PCIe Grafik zusammengestellt).

Wenn Du dir die 500 EUR nicht leisten kannst musste dich halt auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschauen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> 1) Die Frage ist, kann ein PII-400 bzw. dessen mainboard, denn eine gigabit Verbindung performancemässig sinnvoll ausreizen?  Ist gigabit oder der PCI-Bus da der Flaschenhals, oder die CPU?

 

Solange du nicht mit z.B. sftp Daten durchs Netzwerk schaufelst ist die CPU dein kleinstes Problem.

Ein 33MHz-PCI kann eine Gigabit NIC niemals alleine auslasten, selbst dann nicht wenn es das einzige Device am Bus wäre. (Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein)

Bei den Platten kommt es darauf an wie die angebunden sind. Wenn die nicht gesondert (d.h. nicht über nen PCI Controller) angebunden sind ist dein Flaschenhals der PCI Bus. Und je nachdem wie alt die Platten sind evtl. die auch.

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> 2) REICHT denn so ein Rechner überhaupt für folgende Dienste in einem 8 bis 12 Clients Netzwerk:  FTP, HTTP, Netzwerk-shares (NFS und/oder Samba).
> 
> Es wird keine gui drauf laufen und auch sonst nix, nur eben diese Dienste.

 

'reicht' ist Definitionssache. Es gibt komplette mittelständische Firmen die mit so einem System als Server ~50 User produktiv arbeiten lassen.

Du wirst damit keine Performancekronen ernten aber für ein normales Userverhalten z.B. in einem Büro (vielleicht nicht gerade CAD oder PrePrint) kann so eine Maschine gute Dienste leisten.

Wenn du viele aktive Seiten über den Webserver anbietest, diese vielleicht nach hinten noch mit SQL-Datenbanken rumspielen dann wird es natürlich schnell zäh.

----------

## smg

Ich würde dir keine zum größten Teil source-based Distro für solch schwache CPU empfehlen, wirklich.

Bye.

----------

## NullDevice

Ich biete eher wenige Seiten an,  (ein Web mit ca. 20 seiten + ein web mit etwas mehr, aber nicht besonders viel), allerdings mit sql, aber für wenige user (max. 12 clients, und max. 2 davon gleichzeitig wird vorkommen)

CAD Anwendungen usw. kommen nicht vor. Aber grosse Daten schon... kann schon öfters mal vorkommen, dass ein paar mal in der Woche ein User 20 od. 30 Gbyte auf einmal transferiert per FTP.

SFTP kommt nicht vor. Das wäre zu zäh!  Aber dafür sicherer, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben   :Wink: 

Sozusagen wird Gbit wohl mehr bringen als 100MBit, da letzteres ausgereizt wird. Aber Gbit selbst wird nicht ausgereizt von einem P-II system,  stimmt das so?

Ich bin da nicht am laufenden: Aber welcher generation werden denn die PCI busse schneller?  Haben p-3 und gleichwertige AMD mainboards typischerweise einen schnelleren PCI als die P-II?

Dann würde es sich nämlich evtl. auszahlen mit GBit.   =)

----------

## think4urs11

PCI gibts in 33 und 66 Mhz sowie 32 und 64 Bit - und jeder daraus möglichen Kombination.

Nicht-Server-Boards aus der Zeit eines PII dürften ziemlich alle nur 32Bit/33Mhz haben, kannst ja mal suchen vielleicht findest du ein günstiges Serverboard.

Was neuere Boards schneller (gigabit-tauglicher) macht ist aber eher die Tatsache das dort die NIC nicht mehr via PCI angebunden werden sondern direkt am Chipsatz und dessen Taktung hängen.

----------

## NullDevice

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> PCI gibts in 33 und 66 Mhz sowie 32 und 64 Bit - und jeder daraus möglichen Kombination.
> 
> Nicht-Server-Boards aus der Zeit eines PII dürften ziemlich alle nur 32Bit/33Mhz haben

 

Wie siehts aus mit rechnern so um die 1GHz ... ist bei boards dieser Ära der pci auf 66mhz ?

----------

## Freiburg

Wie Think4UrS11 schon sagte sind PCI != 33Mhz und 32bit nur auf Servermainboards oder auf Mainboards für große Workstations zu finden. Ich weiß das auf einigen alten Dual P2 und P3 boards zwei 64bit 32Mhz Slots waren, aber die Dinger zählen schon zu Workstation/kleiner Server außerdem kostete das letzte das ich gesehen hab 220€ bei Ebay...

----------

## think4urs11

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> Wie siehts aus mit rechnern so um die 1GHz ... ist bei boards dieser Ära der pci auf 66mhz ?

 

Es dürfte (fast) billiger sein ein aktuelles Billigboard mit onboard-GigaBit  mit dem kleinsten Celeron zu holen als zu versuchen ein altes Serverboard zu finden.

Oder schlicht mit dem was du hast anzufangen. Solange die User nicht hörbar meckern ist es schnell genug, alte Adminregel   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Haldir

Viel ernstere Probleme bei einem solchen Server sind Backupstrategien, redundante Datenspeicherung usw.

1Gbit an sich wirst du wohl so oder so nicht auslasten, dafür bräuchtest du z.b. Raid5 oder ähnliches und damit auch höhere Rechenleistung usw. insbesondere wenn du NFS oder Samba mit der Geschwindigkeit willst

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mit 100Mbit zufrieden geben oder ernsthaft ein System für 1Gbit auslegen, alles dazwischen ist nur nix Ganzes und nix Halbes.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> Hallo leute,
> 
> 1) Die Frage ist, kann ein PII-400 bzw. dessen mainboard, denn eine gigabit Verbindung performancemässig sinnvoll ausreizen?  Ist gigabit oder der PCI-Bus da der Flaschenhals, oder die CPU?
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort.

 

für 200-300 euro gibts bei ebay nette gebrauchte Serverkisten mit 1-2 Pentium 3 mit 1Ghz und mehreren 64Bit PCI Slots, das wär was preiswertes und ausreichendes. Meist auch noch mit mehreren Netzteilen usw, eben richtige Servertechnik und keine Aldi-Kiste. Da dann ein SCSI oder Sata-Hostadapter drauf und schon hast du massig Speed mit den passenden Platten.

Ciao

----------

## SvenFischer

Mein Nforce2 Board hat 66 MHz.

Als NIC sollen die Intelchipsätze sehr gut sein (Treiber+Leistung).

----------

## NullDevice

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Viel ernstere Probleme bei einem solchen Server sind Backupstrategien, redundante Datenspeicherung usw.
> 
> 

 

Dafür hab ich bereits gesorgt. adaptec sata raid controller.

Allerdings glaub ich, dass die cpu durch einem hardware raid system nicht besonders belastet wird.

----------

## think4urs11

 *NullDevice wrote:*   

> Dafür hab ich bereits gesorgt. adaptec sata raid controller.
> 
> Allerdings glaub ich, dass die cpu durch einem hardware raid system nicht besonders belastet wird.

 

Ein Raidcontroller alleine ersetzt aber noch kein ordentliches Backup.

Was den Controller angeht - wenn der Controller das Raid wirklich in Hardware baut hast du recht. Z.B. aber Intel bietet ja auch den ICH7R an - angeblich ein Raidcontroller, in Wirklichkeit macht aber die Host-CPU die ganze Arbeit über den Treiber.

Ich bin auf die Schnelle jedenfalls nicht 100% schlau geworden aus den Adaptec-Unterlagen ob das wirklich 'echte' HW-Raidcontroller sind.

Aber die Kombination an sich hat was - P-II/400 mit Sataraid   :Wink: 

----------

## NullDevice

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *NullDevice wrote:*   Dafür hab ich bereits gesorgt. adaptec sata raid controller.
> 
> Allerdings glaub ich, dass die cpu durch einem hardware raid system nicht besonders belastet wird. 
> 
> Ein Raidcontroller alleine ersetzt aber noch kein ordentliches Backup.
> ...

 

Für Backups ist gesorgt  =)   Damit meine ich nicht den Raid controller. Ich hab ein Backup script das sich darum kümmert. Es werden nicht alle Daten gebackuppt. Nur die wichtigsten. Die grossen unwichtigen nicht. Systemdateien, wichtige Dateien der user, deren dotfiles, etc.

----------

## Haldir

Adaptec 2810SA und 2410SA belasten die Host CPU noch teilweise mit den Berechnungen fürn Raid, weil der E/A Prozessor aufm Controller zu langsam ist.

Du wirst mit einem 1Ghz P3 und dem Controller kein GBit ausnützen, mit guten Platten und ohne viel gleichzeitige I/O Last, kommst du vielleicht auf 30mb/s.

Ich empfehle dir ernsthaft deine Planungen nochmals zu überdenken, dazu gehört nicht nur Mobo,Prozessor usw. sondern auch dein Adaptec Controller.

Meine Empfehlung?

z.b. Tyan Mobo mit ~2-3Ghz Prozessor (Single P4 mit E72xx Chipsatz Board z.b.)

3Ware Controller fürs S-Ata Raid

Deine Lösung mit P2-400 u/o. P3 1Ghz + Gbit + Raid ist nichts halbes und nix ganzes.

----------

## NullDevice

Hmm..  Haldir :

Was würdest du dazu sagen wenn ich auf Gbit verzichten würde, und mich stattdessen für den P-II entscheide und mich mit 100MBit zufrieden gebe.  Dann gehen die grossen Daten (FTP) zwar langsamer rüber, aber für den apache wird es allemal reichen.  Ich hoffe aber dass beim verschieben grosser Dateien per FTP keine 100% cpu auslastung anfällt mit dieser raid lösung. Das wär zwar keine Katastrophe, aber auch nicht besonders schön.

RAM werd ich mir noch einen zweiten 128er riegel reinstecken. 256 sollten doch reichen für so einen kleinen LAN server    :Rolling Eyes: 

Werde ich auf gravierende Probleme mit der cpu auslastung treffen?

danke für eure antworten  =)

----------

## think4urs11

Also ausgehend vom meinem 600er-Via (der auch lange nur 256MB hatte) was ja ungefähr vergleichbar ist...

Ein Performancewunder hast du nicht zu erwarten aber damit arbeiten kann man auf jeden Fall. Ggf. kannst du ja den FTP-Server noch ge-nice-d starten und/oder mit Bandbreitenbeschränkung arbeiten. Sofern möglich würde ich die großen Datentransfers auf unproduktive (oder zumindest außerhalb der höchstproduktiven) Zeiten legen.

Apache entsprechend sparsam konfigurieren oder gleich z.B. lighttpd verwenden.

----------

## Haldir

256MB reichen für Samba, Apache, DB, ftpd nicht aus.

256MB reichen für Samba, lighthttpd, ftpd (wohl) aus.

Ansonsten kann es noch sein das dein Adaptec Controller nicht funktioniert mit dem P2 400 (PCI Versionen usw.)

Bei Samba kannst du pro Child Prozeß (afaik einer Pro Verbindung/User) ungefähr 6MB virtuellen Speicher und 3MB physischen Speicher rechnen.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Also, Leute....

Ich denke für 8-12 Clients reicht der P2-400 dicke. 256MB RAM sollte er aber mindestens haben, wobei auch 512MB in Form von 2 256MB-PC100 Steinen bei ebay günstig zu haben sind. 

Möglich dass die Gigabit NIC nicht die volle Leistung bringt, aber schneller als eine 100er sollte sie immer noch sein.

Wenn ich bedenke wieviele Clients man bis vor ein paar Jahren mit noch weniger Leistung bedient hat...

Ich habe hier als "Home-Router-Server" einen P1-200MMX mit 128MB, Gigabit-NIC, 160Gig HD, auf dem laufen Samba, Apache, Cups, openssh, dhcpc3, iptables/nat für bis zu 3 Clients gleichzeitig. Wobei man fairerweise dazusagen muss, dass der Apache (noch) nur zum Spass läuft (phpsysinfo).

----------

